# Stanford Hall 2013



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Names please for the TTOC stand , first 20 will get the passes.

Nem
imolaTT
silverback77
RICHJWALL
Spaceman10
sutty
Nyxx
Peter-SS
tonksy26
john-h
dtsdesignz
olivea
benb89
VSpurs
audmin
DAVECOV


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Can you please put me down for this

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Guys

Please add me to this

Cheers

Al.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Name down.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you add me to the list please.

It'll give me a good excuse to give my new machine polisher a go!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

stick me down please


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Me too thanks


Will your passenger seat be a vailable for hitchhiking? 

[I know, I know ,,,,, the answer is 42]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Me too thanks
> ...


Bring your towel - it might come in handy :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Car cleaning duties or beach holiday ,,,,, that's the question :roll:


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Me too please!


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Meeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm up for this again. Stick my name down!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

Me please.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you put me down for this one please?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Olivea said:


> Meeeeeeeee!!!!!!


I take it that means the West Mids meet isn't going ahead then :lol: [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have to say I did not understand either why the new West Midlands TTOC rep was up for this and also trying to sort a jolly for the exact same date.


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

From audmin put us on the list


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

A lot of people want to go to this so I think I may be changing the date.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Olivea said:


> A lot of people want to go to this so I think I may be changing the date.


Changing the date ? How can u change the date ?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Can you put me down for this one please 

Cheers Dave


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAVECOV said:


> Can you put me down for this one please
> 
> Cheers Dave


Want to meet at Corley?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put me down for this one please
> ...


Are we can do Weather permitting :roll:

What sort of time you thinking?....9ish sound ok??


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

DAVECOV said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > DAVECOV said:
> ...


Why are you two not down for the rolling road day ????????????????????????????????????

Edit - ok just seen Steve in the non-TT list  u bringing the r8 ??
Dave - sort it

Threadjack over


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Why are you two not down for the rolling road day ????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Edit - ok just seen Steve in the non-TT list  u bringing the r8 ??
> Dave - sort it
> ...


I'll be bringing one or the other. Not sure which!
Yeah Dave, get your name down!


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you two not down for the rolling road day ????????????????????????????????????
> ...


Ok Steve what about Corley ? is that ok 9ish

Dave


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAVECOV said:


> Ok Steve what about Corley ? is that ok 9ish
> 
> Dave


That should be fine but when does the show actually start?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Can you put me down on the list please.
I come back from offshore on the Friday, so i may be able to make it, providing there are no delays.
Steve


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Steve what about Corley ? is that ok 9ish
> ...


I Think 10am is the official start time


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAVECOV said:


> I Think 10am is the official start time


9 should be good then!


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

All the stand passes have been posted, we have two left if anyone else wants to attend.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Marvelous - I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Unfortunately we're not going now , we decided a week in Lanzarote would be more fun.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] will be offshore till the 7th May, so I will have to drop out.
Steve


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

The date off the TTOC West Mids meet!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Go from one meet to another as I guess yours is in the evening Olivea?
Steve


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

TT Owners Club said:


> All the stand passes have been posted, we have two left if anyone else wants to attend.


I received mine today.

Thank you.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

peter-ss said:


> TT Owners Club said:
> 
> 
> > All the stand passes have been posted, we have two left if anyone else wants to attend.
> ...


Me to thank you


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine has arrived today also, as did Paul's (bigbison). His TT will be gone this weekend so he won't need his pass now, so I have a spare one if anyone needs it.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

Nyxx said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > TT Owners Club said:
> ...


dave theres no dogs allowed at stamford :mrgreen:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I still have no idea on earth what your on about Paul. I just hope you come of the med's soon.

Having said all that I did have a smile on my face yesterday when I took my TT in Audi Derby for a new door seal. They gave me a A3 with just 311 miles on the clock and said to me, "No dogs allowed or any pets" I just though of you tripping on your meds Paul.
Are you still coming to the show?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I received mine yesterday.
Many thanks.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all

Got mine as well

Thanks

Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Got mine too - tore it to shreds, then Sellotaped it back together - taking it out of the envelope, that hookey bit is easy to snag and tear off  :roll: :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Got mine too


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

got my pass yesterday hope to stay in Rugby on Saturday night see you all on Sunday. :wink:


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Got mine also


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Got my pass thankyou


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

audmin said:


> got my pass yesterday hope to stay in Rugby on Saturday night see you all on Sunday. :wink:


If you hit the town in the evening i recommend the Indian Titash Restaurant near the church


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

lol, I did not look at the back of the ticket, I was all set to come of at J19 M1.....wrong

Just a Heads up in case you did not read the back like me :roll:

M1 J20


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If you're heading M1 south the reason they suggest exit 20 is so you avoid the village of Swinford.

If you're coming from the south it'll be J19 off the M1 
From the M6 you need to take the A14/M1(N) exit towards Felixstow/Kettering

Post code for Satnavs: LE17 6DH


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Please follow the instructions on the stand passes they're on there for a reason folks


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Please follow the instructions on the stand passes they're on there for a reason folks


as Dani just stated Andrew, or is this post not on ttoc business? just asking


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Please follow the instructions on the stand passes they're on there for a reason folks
> ...


Just trying to help as what Dani has posted isn't what's on the stand passes and I'd hate people to go wrong.I have very limited Internet access at the moment and the club login details are on my PC at home


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> If you're heading M1 south the reason they suggest exit 20 is so you avoid the village of Swinford.
> 
> If you're coming from the south it'll be J19 off the M1
> From the M6 you need to take the A14/M1(N) exit towards Felixstow/Kettering
> ...


It says coming from south to use J18.

As that village got a bad smell or are they all anti cars?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> Can you add me to the list please.
> 
> It'll give me a good excuse to give my new machine polisher a go!


...If it ever stops raining!

It's looking ok for later today and tomorrow though.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Stopped a couple of hours ago here, so I'm hoping thats it now and I can get mine cleaned and loaded up 

See you all in the morning!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

cya tomorrow Nick.

GL with the new machine polisher Peter. We will see tomorrow how it turned out.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Well it stopped raining here now .
Just out to clean the tt

Be good to see every one .

Phil.

Ps what time is every one getting their.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just about to clean mine too finally.

I'll be there reasonably early, but don't forget all club stand cars need to be parked up on the stand before 11am else you won't be allowed into the site. You can park in the public parking after that time tho, just not on the stand.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nyxx said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > If you're heading M1 south the reason they suggest exit 20 is so you avoid the village of Swinford.
> ...


Think it's because Swinford is a very small village they want to avoid hundreds of cars going through :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi sorry for the late post but not going to be able to make it now as i have just found a nail in my tyre
tried not been able to find a replacement
Nice clean car all packed up and nowhere to go  
hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ImolaTT said:


> Hi sorry for the late post but not going to be able to make it now as i have just found a nail in my tyre
> tried not been able to find a replacement
> Nice clean car all packed up and nowhere to go
> hope you have a lovely day.


You must be gutted


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I managed to give mine a good clean today but not as good as I'd have liked to, due to the weather.

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=328898

I think we're going to aim to arrive at about 10am.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good Pete

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Really! :roll:

It looks a lot bigger than the south kilworth there asking us to go though :roll:

Looking good Peter. Gutted for you Imola


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just arrived at Corley Services.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have a great time


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just got back and stopped at pub for dinner.

Great day, had some good laughs and really nice to meet some new people.

Big thank you to Nick for setting everything up and hosting the event.

We both had a great day out. Just need to get Peter to think about changing his shopping night ;-)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Great show, good to see every body.  
Good turn out to

Thanks nick for setting it up

Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know where the time went today - A couple of walks round, a few chats and a bite to eat and before we knew it it was time to go!

Here's a few of my photos of the day.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks go out to Andy Fulwood from the LWWVOC for organising the event and to Nick for sorting the TTOC stand

Got home an hour ago after a leisurely drive along some windy country roads and a nice pub dinner.

It was good to see so many friendly faces and the weather must have been one of the best I ever experienced at Stanford Hall 

Some really good pictures you took there Peter [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some great pictures there Peter


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It was a great day even the sun came out


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It was a great day even the sun came out


Did you take " Yellow " Andy ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > It was a great day even the sun came out
> ...


No mate went in the qS for a change


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was a good day out and great to meet up with everyone again. Nice weather too. Some great pictures there Peter


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Had a lovely day at "Stanford Hall" yesterday. I have never seen so many camper vans in one place!
Thanks to Nick and all the guys for the organising the event. Nice to catch up with everyone after the winter break!

See you all soon 
Richard and Beth.


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all weather great as well as the company, some weird paint jobs on allsorts of VW and hundreds of campers, had a good run home little traffic around Stansted onthe M11 but still made it in good time see you all at Gaydon. Mick.


----------

